# Should I trash them??????



## AZshwagg (May 27, 2006)

It pains me too see them all messed up, I dont know whats wrong and I never had this problem with the other seedlings. one of then is gettin worse and worse everyday the other one is not as bad. I'm gonna get my check soon so i was gona go buy sum better soil and light "cool tube" so temp goes down. I was wonder'n if I should end them and start a new batch. what do you think????? I really don't want to but what can I do???????? here are sum pic's you decide!


----------



## Hick (May 27, 2006)

Don't look so bad to me 'swaggg. I wouldn't give up on 'em. I've had worse survive  Give 'em a week or so, they may pop right out of it.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 27, 2006)

cool, I'll let them go on and see what happens.


----------



## GreenThumb (May 28, 2006)

My first thought was maybe a little rich on the nutes. 
Just go easy on feeding for the next couple of weeks and they should be fine.  
Good luck..


----------



## AZshwagg (May 28, 2006)

no nutes for 4 weeks!!!!!


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (May 28, 2006)

they dont look to bad azshwagg, give them a while and see what they do.


----------



## DillaWilla (May 28, 2006)

AZ....it looks like you may have a nitrogen defiency...If you say you havent given them any nutes yet, then I could tell you the same thing happened to me.  I have 4 plants and 3 of them started getting yellow right away starting at the tips and moving in just like yours...Mine never got as bad but all I did was start using weak nutes (Gh FloraNova and Liquid Karma) and my plants have exploded with new growth.  I cant say for sure but IMO it looks like what I was experiencing.  I think mine was caused by using only distilled water, the plants werent getting any nutrition and they started feeding on themselves.  Plus you might want to transplant them and start with nutes especially if there already a month old...I know this, I had mine in small containers and the were growing very slow and were getting yellow...I transplanted them and started weak nutes and they are 3 times the size at 2 weeks old then they were at 1 week old and most importantly NO YELLOW! Good Luck, keep tryin but dont kill them yet!!!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 28, 2006)

could i use a small amount of grow big? if so how much?


----------



## DillaWilla (May 28, 2006)

If there a month old then I would use the amount stated on the bottle for early veg growth...I say maybe start with half that for the 1st 3-4 days to get them accustomed to it then go to full strength for early veg....watch them closely!

Here is a great thread:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1956


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Don't look so bad to me 'swaggg. I wouldn't give up on 'em. I've had worse survive  Give 'em a week or so, they may pop right out of it.


 
Im going with Hick they ant to bad Az just 
use plain water and no nutes and it should 
go away!! And What strain is that??? They 
have some wide leaves!!!! Peace and Hope 
All Goes well


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2006)

*Whats up AZ. Those babies don't look that bad. With a bit of TLC those babies will pop right back to life. *


----------



## DillaWilla (May 29, 2006)

Kindbud.....why should he use plain water???  He already stated he hasnt used any nutes at all, his problem is most likely caused by a nutrient defiency...Can one of the pros chime in on this, AZ needs to cure his plants not confuse his mind....Peace Out and GG


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2006)

that doesn't "look" like defficincy to me. More like burn from over fertilization. Your ph in line? Defficeincy usually appears as chlorosis, from the bottom up. Those are burned on the tips and uppermost leaves.


----------



## DillaWilla (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for chiming in Hick, my only thing was that AZ clearly said he hasnt used any nutes in 4 weeks which by the pics looks like the whole life of the plant...maybe we dont have all the info here....AZ let Hick know whats really going on so he can help you!!! Good Luck and GG


----------



## Mutt (May 29, 2006)

Hey AZ. 

I know I keep asking you about PH. 
I see your soil has a lot of bark. What kind is it?

Whenever I use generic soil like the dollar a 10lb. bag. I get into more trouble than anything. Quality Soil is the most important thing in a dirt grow. I have had the worst luck with cheap soil. Too much junk in it. I've had better luck with MG soil than cheapo dollar bag stuff. and thats not saying a whole lot. I've had it kill sprouts, make seeds not germ. All sorts of trouble with cheap soil.

It may be deficient. but it looks like a lock-out. When ever mine where "N" def. the whole leaf started to yellow. not just the edges. but not saying this isn't the case.

just keep an eye on that PH.

Oh and don't just feed it straight water. until you know what the PH is for that. Look at everything your putting in. but looking at the size of the plant. Its ready for 1/2 strngth ferts.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 29, 2006)

Hey DW thanks for all your comments I'm sorry i didn't clarify my situation more clearly they sprout 5-17 so I think there 2 weeks , when i saild "no nutes for 4 weeks" i ment i was not gonna give nutes for 4 weeks.





			
				DillaWilla said:
			
		

> Kindbud.....why should he use plain water??? He already stated he hasnt used any nutes at all, his problem is most likely caused by a nutrient defiency...Can one of the pros chime in on this, AZ needs to cure his plants not confuse his mind....Peace Out and GG


----------



## AZshwagg (May 29, 2006)

The strian is from bagseed, tho the beans from that sack look'd bigger than normal beans and it had crazy pattern of lines on them.





			
				Kindbud said:
			
		

> Im going with Hick they ant to bad Az just
> use plain water and no nutes and it should
> go away!! And What strain is that??? They
> have some wide leaves!!!! Peace and Hope
> All Goes well


----------



## AZshwagg (May 29, 2006)

I've been adlusting it religously at 6.5, the soil is "super soil" which by know i'll never buy that brand again!!!!! So just to clarify should I go 1\4 dose of nute then even if there 2 weeks old? Mutt what type of soil do you recomend i get? whats the best soil i can get?


			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Hey AZ.
> 
> I know I keep asking you about PH.
> I see your soil has a lot of bark. What kind is it?
> ...


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2006)

Az..I used Black Gold for years, and was pleased, but recently switched to FF ocean and forest. Now I'm _very pleased_. Not to say it's better, but I'm experiencing fantastic results with it, 
  I bought 'n used 2 bags of that "Super Soil". The texture and appearance is very similar to  the BG, but there is a big diff. somewhere. I ran into numerous problems with it too. Not sure what lay behind it, I didn't bother to diagnose and correct. I just went and bought the FF, transplanted, and it corrected itself.  
I'll co-sign mutts statements on soil. IMHO..you're far ahead to spend the few extra $ on quality dirt.  The FF costs me $16 p/bag here. I bet it's a li'l cheaper in your area. RO water is better IMHO, than distilled, too. Seems I remember RO machines everywhere when I was down that way. 
  I'd repot them, soak em in good with plain ph adjusted water, and give them a week. FF or BG have plenty of nutes for awhile. 
  ****!...those aren't bad a'tall for 2 weeks old.


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 29, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> , ****!...those aren't bad a'tall for 2 weeks old.


 
I was expecting a picture of a nearly dead plant. I agree with Hick.Those don't look bad at all. You're still in good shape.

I would definitely keep those plants growing. If you have a sick plant and take the time to nurse it back to health, the knowledge you gain from the grow will make the next crop even better.

This is a tough call for a noob grower. Most of us have our own ideas so it gets confusing to get advice from different growers on the same subject. Trust your gurus & mods here. They've all got invaluable advice. Take a gander at the Gruntman grows. I swear that boy could grow decent buds planted in rocks.
Peace
Grow huge
Rev


----------



## AZshwagg (May 29, 2006)

thanks alot for all that info hick, you answered all my questions with a little extra to spare. When I go get my supplies this thursday I'll pick up a bag of FF or BG and transplant to bigger pots.





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> Az..I used Black Gold for years, and was pleased, but recently switched to FF ocean and forest. Now I'm _very pleased_. Not to say it's better, but I'm experiencing fantastic results with it,
> I bought 'n used 2 bags of that "Super Soil". The texture and appearance is very similar to the BG, but there is a big diff. somewhere. I ran into numerous problems with it too. Not sure what lay behind it, I didn't bother to diagnose and correct. I just went and bought the FF, transplanted, and it corrected itself.
> I'll co-sign mutts statements on soil. IMHO..you're far ahead to spend the few extra $ on quality dirt. The FF costs me $16 p/bag here. I bet it's a li'l cheaper in your area. RO water is better IMHO, than distilled, too. Seems I remember RO machines everywhere when I was down that way.
> I'd repot them, soak em in good with plain ph adjusted water, and give them a week. FF or BG have plenty of nutes for awhile.
> ****!...those aren't bad a'tall for 2 weeks old.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 29, 2006)

Also thanks for all your replys and ideas I learn sumthing new everyday!


----------

